# part number 12661508 deflector



## MIcruzediesel (Dec 14, 2018)

How hard to repair and or how much should the cost be?
Getting like $300 and its a $20 or less part?
Please advise.
In Michigan area.
2014 Chevy Cruze 2.0 Diesel


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

@MIcruzediesel

The part is like $20 and it's very easy to change. Just pull out the wheel well and you can easily get to both bolts holding it on. Probably about a 30 minute job (including taking off the wheel and wheel well insert).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

For those of us who had no clue what you wanted - see #32\










Manufacturer: *GM*
Part Number: *12661508*
Part: *Deflector*
Replaces: *12658076*


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Posting a LINK that expands on known issues with the Deflector (and potential consequences resulting from part failure).


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

maybe a mod can put this thread in the proper section?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Posting a LINK that expands on known issues with the Deflector (and potential consequences resulting from part failure).


I, personally, say: remove it and leave it off.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I, personally, say: remove it and leave it off.


this

its mildly useful 2-3x a yr....the rest of the time its a liability


----------

